# which is better mossberg or Remington



## ckpettit

Which one do u think is better Mossberg 500 or a Remington 870


----------



## UncleJoe

That's like asking: Which is better Ford or Chevy? 

Personal choice.


----------



## ckpettit

The reason i ask is because I've never had either one


----------



## Emerald

I want the one that Ripley uses on the Mother at the end of Aliens. can you say grenade launcher!?


----------



## hiwall

either is fine. on a personal note, I always liked the steel receiver found on an 870


----------



## Moby76065

BOTH are excellent shotguns

I've owned and 870 for years.
About as reliable as they come.
Same can be said for a Mosberg.
LE uses both nationwide


----------



## Woody

Interesting this should come up. I decided to purchase an 870 Express magnum this weekend. Reason being is I like simplicity. With this baby if the shell has a 12 on it, it goes in and down the barrel. 2 ¾, 3, 3 ½, anything goes. No worrying about what kind of 12 gauge shell it is.


----------



## Tweto

I read a magazine article where they tested multiple shotguns. The magazine objective was to test until failure by continuous firing of the shotguns. After 1000's of rounds the winner was the Remington 870. All of the other brands had failed and were not usable anymore. 

I now own a Remington 870.


----------



## ReadyandWaiting

ckpettit said:


> Which one do u think is better Mossberg 500 or a Remington 870


Remington 870 police model parkerized


----------



## xring3

I have always liked remington although the only remington I have is an 03A3.


----------



## backlash

I had an 870 Wingmaster.
It was stolen.
I have a 500A.
Both good guns, but I wish I still had my 870.


----------



## Fn/Form

I grew up with single action bar Mossberg 500s, and I still have one in 20ga. I carried an 870 Police on duty for several years. I have Rem Wingmaster and 870 Express Mag in 12ga.

If you plan to shoot it hardly at all then the Mossberg 500, Maverick or Rem 870 will be fine. The Mossberg top mounted safety is a nice feature.

If you plan to shoot it ever so often or at club matches, then the 870 Express is better quality.

The 870 Police is hard to beat for a daily carry pump gun. It has a metal trigger guard/assembly and a few other features the Express does not. The 870 is and has been carried by many more agencies than the Mossy.

I prefer the 870 Express as a basic pump gun. 

For semi-autos, I don't care at all for the Remington offerings. I have settled on the FN SLP. It is very fast and has been extremely reliable. I haven't had a chance to try Mossberg's newer semi-auto... 930 SPX or whatever it is.


----------



## LincTex

My dad has a 870 Wingmaster. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that shotgun.

However, he still owns it, not me. 

I have a 12 ga Mossberg 500 with a 18.5" barrel next to my side of the bed ($100) and my wife has the same in 20 gauge next to hers ($75). Both bought used. When you have kids, you have to be thrifty with your $$$$ !


----------



## truecarnage

I've used both, Remington for work and I have a Mossberg I think both are good guns and I have never had a malfunction with either.
Most police dept. used Remington when I was an officer.
Can't tell you long term because I've never had more than couple hundred rounds through either one. 
Whichever you choose I highly recommend a Knox Stock it will make a huge improvement to either one.


----------



## Fn/Form

truecarnage said:


> I've used both, Remington for work and I have a Mossberg I think both are good guns and I have never had a malfunction with either.
> Most police dept. used Remington when I was an officer.
> Can't tell you long term because I've never had more than couple hundred rounds through either one.
> Whichever you choose I highly recommend a Knox Stock it will make a huge improvement to either one.


I wasn't excited when Blackhawk bought Knoxx, do they still the same quality/products?

I have a Knoxx folder on my Wingmaster 20". I liked the few 870Ps we had modified with the recoil management stock.

This might bear repeating--Rob Haught teaches shotgun method:


----------



## Magus

ckpettit said:


> Which one do u think is better Mossberg 500 or a Remington 870


Both have fine things going for them, I'd say flip a coin when you buy, you won't go far wrong either way.:2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## truecarnage

Fn/Form said:


> I wasn't excited when Blackhawk bought Knoxx, do they still the same quality/products?
> 
> I have a Knoxx folder on my Wingmaster 20". I liked the few 870Ps we had modified with the recoil management stock.
> 
> This might bear repeating--Rob Haught teaches shotgun method:


I'm not sure, sorry to here they where bought out the Knox I have is great.
Its the one with the AR style adjustable stock with the pistol grip.


----------



## mojo4

I like the remington myself. I find that more police departments carry them and that means more aftermarket parts and accessories at a cheaper price. Not that the mossy is bad but easier tricking out an 870.


----------



## LincTex

mojo4 said:


> Remington... more police departments carry them and that means more aftermarket parts and accessories at a cheaper price.... easier tricking out an 870.


Wow, I may be wrong (because I haven't really researched it) but it seems to me that accessories for the Mossberg are more easily found and cheaper than the 870 accessories.


----------



## NaeKid

ckpettit said:


> Which one do u think is better Mossberg 500 or a Remington 870


What do you plan on hunting with either one of the shotguns? Deer (slugs), partridge (bird-shot), turkey (heavy-shot) or just head out and do trap-shooting (#8) taking out as many clays as you possibly can?

The reason I ask is because it becomes a comfort thing. The one that feels good holding and shooting is the best one for you. Not everyone's body is designed the same way. Now, if it is just a wall ornament, it doesn't matter which one you pick, it'll just get dusty either way ... :wave:


----------



## hiwall

It is easy to extend the magazine on the Remington. On the Mossberg you have to have a special barrel and replace your whole mag tube.


----------



## cajunmeadows

Have had a model 500 mossberg for over 20 years love it no problems. The 870 also a good gun. If your money is tight the 500 is cheaper. And even more so bought used.


----------



## LincTex

cajunmeadows said:


> If your money is tight the 500 is cheaper. And even more so bought used.


New Mavericks go on sale for $159, still (usually about $189).

I can still find Moss 500's under $125 easily, under $100 if I look hard enough.


----------



## R870fullyloaded

I've had an 870 for a couple years. Remington firearms are a thing with my family.


----------

